

Ask HN: Interested in building "A Dark Room" clone in AngularJS? - idleworx

Anyone interested in building a hybrid-clone of the game &quot;A Dark Room&quot; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com&#x2F; using AngularJS?<p>I have been working as a Software Engineer for quite a while now, and recently I&#x27;ve come across AngularJS and love it.<p>I also loved the whole game concept and minimalism of the &quot;A Dark Room&quot; game and would like to learn more about AngularJS while doing something fun.<p>I already have several ideas, but it will probably be more productive to work with someone else with a similar interest.<p>Let me know what you think.
======
poissonpie
a little self indulgence - I built
[http://clickortre.at](http://clickortre.at) with (mostly) AngularJS, inspired
by
[http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/](http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/)

------
raj564
Ever since playing:
[http://clickingbad.nullism.com/](http://clickingbad.nullism.com/) i've wanted
to make a clone of it using some js framework.

